# What else after rad relocate and snorkel



## Outty13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Alright guys I'm getting ready to install A rubber down customs rad relocate and do my snorkels on my g2 1000 xt like The Wright up with the 2 inch flex hose...After all of that what else do I need to do to play in the mud and not water log my bike


----------



## Outty13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Anyone


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Run all your vent lines up to the handlebars. There will be one on each diff, one on the fuel tank, and maybe more. I don't own a can am, so u can't tell you exactly. Just look the bike over real good and extend any vent lines you see. Also, you'll want to get some dielectric grease and put a little dab in each of your wiring connectors and a little in each spark plug boot. For connectors with an o-ring seal, just put a little on the o-ring, don't over fill the connectors or you could actually cause issues. It helps keep the water out of your electrical. I get it at advanced auto in a can kinda like spray cheese. Lol


----------



## Outty13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Alright thanks man...


----------

